# Feeding 13 month old



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi
After some advice please. I'm a bit worried I'm not giving my 13 month old enough variety with regards to food. I give baby porridge mixed with cows milk for Brek, a jar at lunch time followed by a baby yogurt and maybe baby custard pot, then tea is another jar and fruit purée and sometimes a banana. I give rusks, baby crisps, bread sticks too but surely he should be on more adult food now? I'm just a bit confused really what to give as I can't give what I eat because I mostly just snack and don't have proper meals. He also has 3 x 8oz bottles of formula every day. 
Any advice on what I should be giving? Thanks so much.
Also I spoon feed everything and I'm worried that he should be able to use a spoon now and eat food from a plate rather than mashed jar food? I don't want him to fall behind just because of me and it's starting to get me down now.
Thank you x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, at 13 months he can have pretty much all family foods, providing there isn't lots of salt in it, he only really needs 2 bottles a day now and water/juice through the day, if you give him a spoon to hold initially whilst you feed him and it will encourage him to feed himself, try finger foods at meal times too eg veg that he can pick up, sticks of cheese etc

If there is anything else please let me know 

Nic
Xx


----------

